# CT and Eastern NY get together



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Thinking about a get together for CTers, Eastern NYers and anyone else that wants to come. I'll even volunteer to host at my shop unless someone has a different idea.

Anyone? Lets pick a date.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey sounds like a good plan to me. Everyone else has their fun. Depending on the date. From mid Nov threw Dec 31 im real tied up with christmas trees. 
What town are you in?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im down for sure, as well as my brother.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

If I'm around I'm down for it.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Brookfield, right off 84 in Western CT, right before Danbury and the border. I am thinking maybe Nov 17 or 18.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i propose the 17th as is easier for me to have sat off.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ahh i wish i could make it. but i dont think itll work out for me.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

06HD BOSS;418416 said:


> ahh i wish i could make it. but i dont think itll work out for me.


then we can change the date, lol whats best for you?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lol dont base it around me. right around the 15/16th the christmas chaos starts and ill be tied up till Dec 31.


----------

